# adding a wrap



## bkw (Aug 20, 2006)

i crew on a 46 beneteau (internation style) racing boat. (grinder seperate from winches). when we tack and sheet in the jib (large sail) we usually start with two wraps on the winch (12" dia, not self tailing) trim 90% then add a wrap and final trim. the skipper wants us to add the wrap by forming a loop in the line above the winch, then lower the loop, release the loop with the left hand and pull the tag end tight completing the wrap. he says its faster and safer. i have doubts. has anybody heard of this method before?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

That sounds like a really good way to screw things up...but that's just me. It might be marginally faster if you get good at it...but I doubt it...probably not as safe as doing a traditional wrap with the line either.


----------



## bkw (Aug 20, 2006)

i have not been crewing very long so if this post sounds dumb thats the reason.
with this kind of wrap you also loose line gained when you let go of the loop.
would this describe how you put on a tarditional wrap with the winch loaded? right handed trimmer: left hand holds the tag end or bitter end of line slightly above the winch following the right hand making the wrap. i dont see how you can get your fingers caught since your holding the loose end.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I generally wrap the line around the winch using one hand... the one holding the standing part, that is applying tension to the sheet. If you use two hands, the way you're describing it, and the boat lurches, you might actually trap the right hand or fingers against the drum if your body moves. Also, the way you do it, you don't have any way of holding onto the boat... which is generally not a great idea.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

adding a wrap by forming a loop over the winch with the loose end of the sheet, dropping it down over the winch, tightening it, and then starting to tail again sounds like a sure-fired way to stop the jib from getting trimmed while you're doing it, and possibly losing a few inches as the loop gets settled and pulled tight. I can just imagine the fun possible if the loop gets formed going counterclockwise in the excitment of a race. If, as you say, the grinders are off somewhere else and there's no handle in the winch, it would make a lot more sense to simply add a wrap by having the tailer quickly lean forward over the winch and put another wrap or two around the drum after he's got enough slack to do it. K.I.S.S. ...et bon vent.


----------



## yotphix (Aug 18, 2006)

As you say though, you are crew, he is skipper, so....

Still, it does sound kinda dumb.


----------



## Gary M (May 9, 2006)

I agree, too complicated. On my 30 footer I have the crew pull in by hand with two wraps when it should be almost all the way then they add a wrap one handed and then the winch handle goes in. At this point it should be only the last bit of fine trim as the boat comes up to speed. 

If you are finding the tack is complete and you still have a lot of sheet to pull in under pressure than likely your helmsman is tacking too quickly. It is better to tack slightly slower and get the jib in than it is to try and winch it on on your new course.


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

If you trim quickly by hand you should be able to get away with three turns on the winch without overriding. be sure to have a crew run the foot of the jib forward to the bow so the clew and sheets don't hang on the mast.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

sounds a little dangerous as well as a good way to go from 90% trim to 75% in split second. It's a two handed operation with one hand maintaining tension and the other hand completed the wrap while making sure your fingers stay outside the line.


----------



## Frenzy (Jun 27, 2001)

Tell him to shut up and stear! If he is looking at you then he is not doing his job.

Frenzy


----------

